# what is wrong with my Goat?



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

so my goat was bred in middle of September. Now today and yesterday she has had a stringy mucus. it is like a brownish clearish color. She also has a full udder. did she abort? or what is going on?


----------



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

maybe she was bred earlier than you think and is about to give birth?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How sure are you of her breeding date? Any chance she got bred sooner?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Can you put a picture up of her.back end? My myotonics have a thin string of tannish orange straw size about a month befor kidding.Its their bodies cleaning out. But if its a large amount I would be concerned.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Has there been any bleeding? How is she acting? What is her overall condition? Pictures please. An udder starts to form about a month out and sometimes a discharge can occur early too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pics may help.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

happybleats said:


> How sure are you of her breeding date? Any chance she got bred sooner?


well we brought the buck here on sep 11. that is the earliest she could of gotten bred.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

JML Farms said:


> Has there been any bleeding? How is she acting? What is her overall condition? Pictures please. An udder starts to form about a month out and sometimes a discharge can occur early too.


she kind started to go away from the group a little bit but still kind stays with them.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

finn'spygmygoats said:


> she kind started to go away from the group a little bit but still kind stays with them.


the discharge is kind a brownish color


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

sorry I can't get a real picture but it kind looks like this. just not as thick and a little tad bit shorter. and also a little bit more brownish.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks like she is in labor.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If it’s like that she is probably going into labor. If it’s not near as thick as that she might just be loosing her mucus plug which can happen way in advance of labor. With her going off by herself though you might want to lean towards labor. I would keep a eye on her. Is she doing anything else that points to labor? Ligs gone? Pawing at the ground? Baby talk?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I agree..looks like labor to me!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

If she was bred sept. 11 then her due dates not till about feb 5th. It’s hopefully her mucus plug which should be about now time wise. 
When in doubt though, keep a close watch and have a vet on standby.
good luck!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like labor to me too … keep us updated!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Labor.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

Jessica84 said:


> If it’s like that she is probably going into labor. If it’s not near as thick as that she might just be loosing her mucus plug which can happen way in advance of labor. With her going off by herself though you might want to lean towards labor. I would keep a eye on her. Is she doing anything else that points to labor? Ligs gone? Pawing at the ground? Baby talk?


none of those yet!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

How is your girl?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I just want to point out to others that the picture is not the goat, OP was just using that as a reference  
Even if it’s not a super great picture see if you can snag one in the AM. I’m leaning towards it being her plug. I’ll have to see if maybe I have a picture of one of my goats and see if that looks more like what is going on.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok found one! Did it look more like this in thickness and length?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

Jessica84 said:


> Ok found one! Did it look more like this in thickness and length?
> View attachment 220116


well it was a little bit thicker and a tiny bit longer. but it wasn't clear like that it was bloody.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

finn'spygmygoats said:


> well it was a little bit thicker and a tiny bit longer. but it wasn't clear like that it was bloody.


also her tail is all wet like that too and her back legs.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

goatblessings said:


> How is your girl?


well yesterday morning I went out and found two big piles of discharge. I am wondering if she aborted. the one was darker in color then the other one. she still had some hanging out all day yesterday. do you think she aborted?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are finding piles of discharge and no kids, you better get the vet out.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

any news?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may have, a vet would be wise.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree. If your finding piles of goo but no kids she might need help getting them out.I don’t think it would hurt to have someone check her out especially since she has been odd for a few days now


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

mark.b.matar said:


> any news?


she seems fine today. just a tiny little thing of blood. she was never really acting different. also I never saw her push at all. she is still eating and drinking normally. should I go inside and see if I can feel anything?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

finn'spygmygoats said:


> she seems fine today. just a tiny little thing of blood. she was never really acting different. also I never saw her push at all. she is still eating and drinking normally. should I go inside and see if I can feel anything?


do you think I should still talk to the vet/


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

finn'spygmygoats said:


> do you think I should still talk to the vet/


Also would the babies still be alive?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really can't say. I don't understand piles of goo and then she has been acting normal. Sounds like something that needs someone to look at in person. I would have the vet out and assess her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wonder if it was a false pregnancy/ cloudburst. I have never had one do that but have heard of it before. I don’t think it’s super common though, but is possible. 
I doubt she is open enough to go in but you could try. I personally would probably be making a vet appointment just to be on the safe side. Retained fetuses can cause her to become very sick


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

ok will make an appointment!!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Is her temperature normal? That would be a sign of infection.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

alwaystj9 said:


> Is her temperature normal? That would be a sign of infection.


I will check tomorrow!! what if she has an infection? what do I do?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

A trip to the vet, definitely. Especially if you do not know the state of any kids that may be inside.She'll need antibiotics if she has an infection.
Has she developed any udder?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

alwaystj9 said:


> A trip to the vet, definitely. Especially if you do not know the state of any kids that may be inside.She'll need antibiotics if she has an infection.
> Has she developed any udder?


yes her udder was full.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

How is she this morning? Did you get a temperature?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Is your vet able to see her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she?

I agree a vet should see her.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

alwaystj9 said:


> How is she this morning? Did you get a temperature?


I wasn't able to go and check on her this morning cause I had to go to school. right now I am going out to check on her.and take her temp.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

goatblessings said:


> Is your vet able to see her?


we haven't made an appointment yet.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

don't you think that is is kind weird that she had a full udder?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

It means she either is or was pregnant, that's all.
How is she?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

so I just came back in from taking her temperature. her temperature was 101.9, is that normal? she had a lot of blood and discharge on her tail but really no more discharge out of vulva. the only thing that is weird I think is how she got a really full udder that day that she started having discharge? don't any of you think that that is kind of weird?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Not if she was in labor and aborted - which can be very serious if she has retained dead kids or placenta …,which is why we are stressing the importance of a vet visit.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

alwaystj9 said:


> It means she either is or was pregnant, that's all.
> How is she?


is there any chance that she is still pregnant after this?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

goatblessings said:


> Not if she was in labor and aborted - which can be very serious if she has retained dead kids or placenta …,which is why we are stressing the importance of a vet visit.


so goats can be in labour and abort during labour/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Whether she has kids on time or aborts early, they still go into labor. You need to get the vet out.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

ksalvagno said:


> Whether she has kids on time or aborts early, they still go into labor. You need to get the vet out.


So could she still have kids that are alive in there?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Aborting is going through labor, either with a dead kid or a kid that is somehow not right, or a kid that is too early to survive.
If she was bred on Sept.11, she would have been due around Feb.6. If you had discharge and clumps passed, she may have lost the kid/kids.
They may be stuck inside or you may have missed the fetus in the bedding. It is good that she does not have a temperature. Check it daily in case she has an infection.
Is she comfortable and acting normal? How tight is her udder? Is she eating and pooping normally?
Only a vet can tell you what is going on. A vet could tell if she is still pregnant or not and treat accordingly. The amount of fluid and blood you described is abnormal.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

alwaystj9 said:


> Aborting is going through labor, either with a dead kid or a kid that is somehow not right, or a kid that is too early to survive.
> If she was bred on Sept.11, she would have been due around Feb.6. If you had discharge and clumps passed, she may have lost the kid/kids.
> They may be stuck inside or you may have missed the fetus in the bedding. It is good that she does not have a temperature. Check it daily in case she has an infection.
> Is she comfortable and acting normal? How tight is her udder? Is she eating and pooping normally?
> Only a vet can tell you what is going on. A vet could tell if she is still pregnant or not and treat accordingly. The amount of fluid and blood you described is abnormal.


well do you think that those two big lumps were fetuses?she seems a little bit uncomfortable but acting normal. her udder is really tight.she is eating a lot and pooping fine. well we will just keep checking and watch to see what happens. so we will just think that it is a abortion. I talked to my mom and she doesn't think that we need to take her in if she is eating and acting normal.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

The problem is that she may have retained some tissue that will cause an infection.
Those lumps could have been fetuses, but I couldn't say without seeing them myself.
As far along as she would have been they would have been pretty big lumps.
Keep a close watch on her temp, that'll be a good indication of infection.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

alwaystj9 said:


> The problem is that she may have retained some tissue that will cause an infection.
> Those lumps could have been fetuses, but I couldn't say without seeing them myself.
> As far along as she would have been they would have been pretty big lumps.
> Keep a close watch on her temp, that'll be a good indication of infection.


ok she could of also been bred middle of October also cause that is when the buck left.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Okay, that would have been smaller lumps then.
So watch her temp and her discharge, anything changes...call the vet.
Did anything happen to her that might have caused her to abort?
Do you have other goats? Are they bred?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

alwaystj9 said:


> Okay, that would have been smaller lumps then.
> So watch her temp and her discharge, anything changes...call the vet.
> Did anything happen to her that might have caused her to abort?
> Do you have other goats? Are they bred?


yes I have 10 other goats and they should all be bred.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

finn'spygmygoats said:


> yes I have 10 other goats and they should all be bred.


well she could of actually been Bred from sep 11 to nov 11 sorry that I got that wrong.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

All the others look okay? There are infectious diseases and conditions that can cause abortions in goats.
This could cause more than one to abort. So aside from watching your sick/aborted goat's temperature and condition, 
you need to watch the other does for any symptoms.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

alwaystj9 said:


> All the others look okay? There are infectious diseases and conditions that can cause abortions in goats.
> This could cause more than one to abort. So aside from watching your sick/aborted goat's temperature and condition,
> you need to watch the other does for any symptoms.


yes they are getting fatter every day!!😊 I know that one is in heat cause she was mounting others. and also this goat was mounting her! so this brown goat has mounted one other one once!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

If one is in heat, she's not bred...


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

so cinnamon the goat we have been taking about this whole time is in heat? cause I know that one of my other little ones are in heat cause this Tatum the other goat was mounting other one. and cinnamon later that day was mounting this little tats. that I think is in heat!! could they both be in heat!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Mounting behavior doesn't necessarily mean they are in heat. Sometimes late pregnancy hormones will cause mounting behavior as well. Without a blood test, ultrasound, or noticeable udder formation, we can't tell you which it is. With the girl who passed tissue, if her udder is very tight, you may have to milk her out, possibly frequently or you risk mastitis.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

finn's pygmy's said:


> so I just came back in from taking her temperature. her temperature was 101.9, is that normal? she had a lot of blood and discharge on her tail but really no more discharge out of vulva. the only thing that is weird I think is how she got a really full udder that day that she started having discharge? don't any of you think that that is kind of weird?


Yes, her temperature of 101.9 was normal. Normal range is 101.5 x 103.5 F.
If you are not getting the vet out, and still worried about her, the least you can do is take her temperature every day, or twice a day, to see if she has a fever.
As stated a few times now, if she has dead kids in there, you will lose her if nothing is done.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

MadHouse said:


> Yes, her temperature of 101.9 was normal. Normal range is 101.5 x 103.5 F.
> If you are not getting the vet out, and still worried about her, the least you can do is take her temperature every day, or twice a day, to see if she has a fever.
> As stated a few times now, if she has dead kids in there, you will lose her if nothing is done.


I think that the piles were fetuses! so I will just keep a close eye on her. is there any way that she was just getting cleaned out inside for kidding?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You don't clean out for kidding. You clean out after kidding.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

MadHouse said:


> Yes, her temperature of 101.9 was normal. Normal range is 101.5 x 103.5 F.
> If you are not getting the vet out, and still worried about her, the least you can do is take her temperature every day, or twice a day, to see if she has a fever.
> As stated a few times now, if she has dead kids in there, you will lose her if nothing is done.


well what do I do to remove or absorb the dead fetuses? or could she absorb them by herself?


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

ksalvagno said:


> You don't clean out for kidding. You clean out after kidding.


well moers Kiko boars said that her my tonics clean out a month before kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There isn't a true clean out. She mentioned one little string of mucus, not piles on the ground. I guess time will tell for you. Is your mom experienced with goats? If she has been looking at her and saw what you have seen and says it is ok, then listen to your mom. The problem for us is that we aren't there and going by your description, it sounds like a major problem.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I suggest you get on the internet and view kidding - blue cactus is a good one - to see a normal kidding. When a doe aborts it just means she had kids too early, and she may or may not have expelled all kids, placenta etc. we don’t know what you found and can’t speak to her health without being there, DO know what to expect from your other girls and have your kidding kit ready. There is a lot of good information here and elsewhere DO be prepared to call a vet if you are not experienced. The moms and babies are depending on your family for a heathy outcome


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

ksalvagno said:


> There isn't a true clean out. She mentioned one little string of mucus, not piles on the ground. I guess time will tell for you. Is your mom experienced with goats? If she has been looking at her and saw what you have seen and says it is ok, then listen to your mom. The problem for us is that we aren't there and going by your description, it sounds like a major problem.


oh ok! no I am more experienced than my goats. she does't get out of the house the often. but she helps me.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

goatblessings said:


> I suggest you get on the internet and view kidding - blue cactus is a good one - to see a normal kidding. When a doe aborts it just means she had kids too early, and she may or may not have expelled all kids, placenta etc. we don’t know what you found and can’t speak to her health without being there, DO know what to expect from your other girls and have your kidding kit ready. There is a lot of good information here and elsewhere DO be prepared to call a vet if you are not experienced. The moms and babies are depending on your family for a heathy outcome


ok thanks.😊


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

finn's pygmy's said:


> oh ok! no I am more experienced than my goats. she does't get out of the house the often. but she helps me.


meant mom.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> I suggest you get on the internet and view kidding - blue cactus is a good one - to see a normal kidding.


@finn's pygmy's That is what you need to do! That's what we did and that's what I told our grown kids and grandkids to do, watch videos of goat births. In fact, I told my grown kids to watch video of difficult births and see what they do because I may not be there to help (they are 1.5 hours away). Watch those videos!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

And when you watch videos you can see how they check the ligaments to see if they are close to birthing. So much you can learn on videos!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

thanks you guys


tiffin said:


> @finn's pygmy's That is what you need to do! That's what we did and that's what I told our grown kids and grandkids to do, watch videos of goat births. In fact, I told my grown kids to watch video of difficult births and see what they do because I may not be there to help (they are 1.5 hours away). Watch those videos!


thank you so much!!


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

@tiffin I will defiantly do that then. I have one goat that is named millie, I just put her in her kidding stall!! I am so exited she is like 5 days from due date. I am exited to see what she has she is a really big mamma. actually she is one of the biggest ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

